# M4N68T-M V2 not detect PCI-E X16 graphic card



## savithk (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I was hoping someone could help me with a my problem

This is my new PC its 8 month old .....well everything is work perfectly .....but recently the 
problem come in big way.... my system configuration...

AMD Phenom II X2 555

ASUS M4N68T-M V2 Motherboard 

ASUS ATI Radeon EAH4350 SILENT/DI/1GD2 graphics card PCI-E X16 slot version.

4 GB DDR3 RAM - 500 GB SATA

MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1

right now my computer doesn't seem to recognize my graphics card so it's forced to use the M/B integrated one which is a nVidia GeForce 7025 / nVidia nForce 630a. When I first 
booted the computer, my VGA cable was in my graphics card, even though my monitor said 
no signal I had no choice but to put the VGA cable into the M/B just to set up BIOS and get everything running. I've made sure all hardware was installed properly and is seated 
correctly but it just doesn't work. the bios may NOT automically enable the video on the 
card in the slot. Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 16, 2011)

You may require a BIOS update. Older nForce (non 7xx) series motherboards occasionally develop problems with a Radeon HD graphics card. A BIOS update fixes this in many cases.


----------



## savithk (Aug 16, 2011)

i update BIOS ....same problem ....


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Just reset the bios jumper in motherboard for doing that refer ur motherboard manual....and then put the vga cable in onboard vga.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2011)

or while the system is completely powered down just remove the big battery on the mobo - wait ofr 3-4 mins an put that battery again - this will reset CMOS settings


----------



## savithk (Aug 16, 2011)

i reset the bios jumper & change  the primary graphic Adapter IGP-PIC-PICE.... but the bios  automatically enable the M/B video ....


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

So did you getting the display from onboard igp???


----------



## MaxAxe (Aug 16, 2011)

try sending your query to AMDs global help maybe they can give you an answer... its emailcustomercare dot amd dot com ... i had an issue solving a crossfire setup they were excellent help.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2011)

@ OP - make sure that the gfx card is OK.



Tenida said:


> So did you getting the display from onboard igp???



yep, he is getting display from onboard IGP - look at the first post 



> right now my computer doesn't seem to recognize my graphics card *so it's forced to use the M/B integrated one which is a nVidia GeForce 7025 / nVidia nForce 630a.*


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 18, 2011)

Does the graphics card fan start spinning when you turn on the PC, even if the monitor cable is connected to the onboard?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2011)

> Does the graphics card fan start spinning when you turn on the PC,


The fan starts spinning when you start your computer.


> even if the monitor cable is connected to the onboard?


If you connected vga cable to your onboard gfx then i think Discrete gfx will be off.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 18, 2011)

@savithk

Why don't you try the Graphics card on some other computer, Maybe the GPU has gone bad. 

This problem happened to me also and after much research I found out that my GPU had died.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 26, 2011)

Tenida said:


> The fan starts spinning when you start your computer.
> 
> If you connected vga cable to your onboard gfx then i think Discrete gfx will be off.



Devices should be detected nevertheless, since BIOS will check for anything attached to any slot. Thus, at least the BIOS should detect it, meaning that the fan should turn on.

If that is happening, but still you don't get output on your monitor screen if you connect the monitor cable to the discrete graphics card, try removing all RAM sticks. Now boot up the PC till you hear the beeps. Shut it down, install 1 RAM stick. Try booting up. If you get a display, you can now turn off and install the remaining RAM sticks.

This was a common issue I faced with a certain Radeon graphics card, and every time the issue was solved this way. Dunno if the OP's problem is the same........


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

Or the last solution, send the card for RMA. MAy be your graphics card is having problem with its DVI/VGA port.


----------

